# My '06 Mustang GT



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

As promised, here are some pics of my '06 Mustang GT that I got a couple of weeks ago. It is Torch Red with Charcoal Leather interior, and has the Interior Upgrade Package and spoiler delete. I lowered it about one inch with H&R springs and added ROH Drift R wheels. The wheels measure 19x9 in front and 19x10 in the rear, and are shod with BFG KDW G-force tires. The tire sizes are 275/35-19 in front, and 295/35-19 in the rear. It's a 5-speed manual, of course. I really like it so far - incredible bang for the buck with 300hp. The ride, handling and build quality are far superior to my old '98 Cobra that it replaces. Not much of a review - maybe I'll write a more comprehensive one after a few more miles if there is any interest. Here are the pics:


















































Here's a few of my trusty daily driver '03 330i ZSP 6-speed:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Randy that is VERY nice! :thumbup: I love the rim choice and how clean the car looks with the rims and the very slight lowering. One question though...........why the spoiler delete? To each his own, but I personally like the way it looks with the rear spoiler.

Congrats!


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks! I prefer the cleaner lines of the spoiler delete, and you don't see as many without since it is standard on the GT unless you specify to delete it.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice cars! I really like the new Mustang and like MrAirbags has mentioned, I'd prefer it with the rear spoiler.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

your zhp has chrome around the windows? :dunno: that was one reason I liked the zhp...no chrome.

btw, nice mustang. if i wasn't blindly anti-american I might consider one.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> your zhp has chrome around the windows? :dunno: that was one reason I liked the zhp...no chrome.


It's a Z*S*P...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

RandyB said:


> Thanks! I prefer the cleaner lines of the spoiler delete, and you don't see as many without since it is standard on the GT unless you specify to delete it.


Oh man, I can't let my wife see your car! She used to own a '96 5.0 - now she wants a new one.

I like the no-spoiler look too! :thumbup:

-Mark


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice cars. Those wheels and drop look great on the stang. :thumbup:


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. Sorry for the confusion on the Z*S*P.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Very nice! Wheels look great, lowering it a touch helps a lot too.

But what helps the MOST is NO SPOILER!!! 

Really cleans it up and sets it apart from all the other GTs. And with the lowering and wheels, I don't think it'll get confused for a base model.

Very nice.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

racerdave said:


> Very nice! Wheels look great, lowering it a touch helps a lot too.
> 
> But what helps the MOST is NO SPOILER!!!
> 
> ...


 :stupid: What he said.

Nice ride.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> It's a Z*S*P...


doh, misread that. Thanks.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

markseven said:


> I like the no-spoiler look too! :thumbup:
> 
> -Mark


Agreed. No spoiler looks great.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, looking great in red. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Awsome choice of color, on both cars! The wheels & tires look great on the 'stang :thumbup: 

I for one, would love to read a review. Maybe even a comparo between the two cars, even though I don't think they are in the same category.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

markseven said:


> Oh man, I can't let my wife see your car! She used to own a '96 5.0 - now she wants a new one.
> 
> -Mark


The 96 Mustangs had the 4.6l. 1995 was the last year for the 5.0l.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

RandyB said:


>


Tastefully done :thumbup: !

It's amazing how much better 'stangs look when they don't have that truck-like wheel-gap :bigpimp: .

-j


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

Very, very nice! I know it`s early but have you formed any impressions of the BFG KDW`s yet?
They look great


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

jim said:


> It's amazing how much better 'stangs look when they don't have that truck-like wheel-gap


TOTALLY agree!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

99flhr said:


> Very, very nice! I know it`s early but have you formed any impressions of the BFG KDW`s yet?
> They look great


Just that they are a little noisy, but so were the Nitto 555s on my previous '98 Cobra. I'll include my impressions of the tires in my upcoming road review of the car. It may take me a few weeks to form my opinions on everything since I drive the other one daily, but I'll get to it.

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

bmw330pp said:


> I'd have to do too much to it to like it.
> 
> 1st: Ugly A$$ fog light deletion if possible (The v6 front end looks better and cleaner).
> 2nd: Xenon's would be a must. What seems to be the problem with these lights.
> 3rd: Spoiler deletion.


Fog light deletion would be possible, it's a pretty easy fix. But, the GT350 front is much better (similar to the pic you linked, but regular headlights). All those things you mentioned are easily feasible, I don't see how that classifies as "too much". :dunno:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

330Cane said:


> Fog light deletion would be possible, it's a pretty easy fix. But, the GT350 front is much better (similar to the pic you linked, but regular headlights).


My buddy is going to get the gt500 as soon as it comes out. I just hope for his sake that xenons are an option. The interior is still very cheap, in the car. Ford needs to upgrade the interior, as well as the lighting on this car like GM did to the Corvette. The Vette looks much more streamlined without those ugly pop-up yellowish lights. The interior is much more luxurios as opposed to the previous models "tupperware" looking interior from the gm parts bin. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

bmw330pp said:


> My buddy is going to get the gt500 as soon as it comes out. I just hope for his sake that xenons are an option. The interior is still very cheap, in the car. Ford needs to upgrade the interior, as well as the lighting on this car like GM did to the Corvette. The Vette looks much more streamlined without those ugly pop-up yellowish lights. The interior is much more luxurios as opposed to the previous models "tupperware" looking interior from the gm parts bin. Thats just my opinion.


I hope he is prepared to lay out some $$$!

As for Xenons, I highly doubt they will be available even as an option. But the interior is somewhat upgraded. They are adding a leather(like?) covering to the dashboard, and the seats will likely be upgraded as well.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

330Cane said:


> I hope he is prepared to lay out some $$$!
> 
> As for Xenons, I highly doubt they will be available even as an option. But the interior is somewhat upgraded. They are adding a leather(like?) covering to the dashboard, and the seats will likely be upgraded as well.


Why no xenons? my god mazda's got xenons on the mazda3, mazdaspeed6, rx-8 and mx-5. nissan has them available on most cars now.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Why no xenons? my god mazda's got xenons on the mazda3, mazdaspeed6, rx-8 and mx-5. nissan has them available on most cars now.


Because it's Ford, and they do not feel it's a priority with their customer base.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

330Cane said:


> Because it's Ford, and they do not feel it's a priority with their customer base.


My buddy thinks its priority after driving my car and seeing the "night and day" difference from his regular lights. It's quite a dramatic difference going back and forth between halogen and xenon. Going from xenons to halogens, it feels like you can't see sh!t. :yikes:


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

I have noticed that the darker colored interiors like mine goes a long way to hide the cheapness of the materials. I can't say the same for the light parchment, medium parchment, etc. I'm completely satisfied for the money, I'll say that much. And I will buy an E90 M3 before I would consider a GT500 for my next purchase, although the GT500 promises more of the same bang for the buck like the GT. The GT is also more balanced, with a 52/48 weight distribution. The GT500 will be ~300 lbs heavier, most of which will be over the nose, yielding a fox body Mustang-like 57/43 weight distribution. It will be hell in a straight line though.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Randy, great looking car! I love seeing a GT without the wheel gap.


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice pics of the stangalicious. How bout a picture of it burnin down those fancy BFG's. Does anyone like the holographic looking seats in the v6. I think that they are BUTT UGLY, but the leather ones are nice.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

hawk2100n said:


> Nice pics of the stangalicious. How bout a picture of it burnin down those fancy BFG's. Does anyone like the holographic looking seats in the v6. I think that they are BUTT UGLY, but the leather ones are nice.


I don't like much at all about the V6


----------



## littlerm (Sep 8, 2005)

That is one of the best looking new Mustangs I have seen! And it didn't take a lot of work to get it there, nice! That's how it should look from the factory.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks again for all of the comments. I'm very happy with both cars.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Last nite I watched Overhaulin' and they did an '05 GT. It came out really nice: http://www.overhaulin.com/gallery32.aspx?season=3


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

Hate to bring this back up, but am dying to here RandyB's thoughts on the Mustang. I'm considering a RWD/300hp/MT as my next car and this one is definately on the list. I stopped at the dealer the other day to look around the lot and saw (more importantly HEARD one burbling) out of the parking space. 

So, RandyB...thoughts/review?


----------

